# 35 inch Pike w/pic



## Major Hamhocks (Dec 28, 2001)

I caught this northern on a tip up last Thursday on Sage Lake. I used a 5 to 6 inch perch just like folks were talking about on this forum. Clipped the dorsal fin, and set it at about 7 feet down in about 14 fow. She was a big fat female and had a crappie and about a 10 inch bass inside the belly, both mostly already digested.








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## chuckwagon157 (May 17, 2008)

nice


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Good job. Fat bugger it is......:coolgleam


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Nice, big fish like that would be great for pickling.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Nice job Major! Great pics too!


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice one!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Nice Toothy!


----------



## GOTONE (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice job those pike love those perch


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice Catch


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

nice looking fattie there...congrats!


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Nice Northern !


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice healthy fish. I know a guy who told me the bigger ones actually taste better. I wonder if thats what others find or just his preference?


----------



## michbowhunter819 (Oct 15, 2007)

sage lake in mountmorency?


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

Good looking fish!!! Nice job


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

Very nice pike! That's good eating there!


----------



## fish24/7 (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice fish!!! What did she weigh?


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Awesome! Good work.


----------



## Major Hamhocks (Dec 28, 2001)

Sage Lake is in Ogemaw County. I am not sure what the fish weighed because I have never really weighed fish, just measured them....but if I had to guess, I would say she was every bit of 15 pounds +


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Nice fish! I have iced fish Sage Look a few times and have not had much luck. That gives me motivation to keep trying!


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

Come on thats not 35". Its only 34 3/4".:lol: Just kiddin, great pike. Must have been a ton of fun pullin him in.


----------

